# Snapper Massacre on the YAKS!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Team Mayem did some destroying offshore this weekend...It was beautiful weather! Me and Yakflies concentrated on kings on Saturday. We managed to catch 5 kings but we should have caught alot more...We still put up good enough numbers to be 1st and2nd in the www.321fish.com June King Tourney! Sunday we went out and wore the snappers out...we brought a bunch of tourists with us just to prove anyone can do it! They are really just fishing buddies of ours. This morning it was so flat we could see sharks finning everywhere and I got a nice 4 footer for some decentkwpoints. 2 kings caught this morningand a 23" and two 25" snappers. Bait was everywhere this morning...cigs and herring gallore...that was nice for a change....we should have stayed longer and got more but you know how it is...We wanted to go offshore! All fish were caught in 50-70ft of water. Team Mayhem took over first place in Kayak wars and I took over the top angler position! Yakflies will be in second in a week or two. We also saw another cobia today but no hook up still...and to think we call ourselves cobia fisherman...I cant believe we havent landed a legal cobia from the yak yet. Yakflies also lost a monster grouper about 10ft below his kayak this morning...we caught a bunch of 17-20 inch grouper but no legal ones this weekend. Oh yeah we also managed 2 black snapper today too! Thank god I live in this beautiful place with these awesome hobbies and I get to do them with great friends!:usaflag Enjoy the pics...Ill enjoy the food!

Livewell in action!










Current 1st place King.










Yakflies with a baby.










BlueH2Ofishers first five mintues on the yak in the ocean and he gets this.










Another.










Shark attack!










25"










Rock's first trip to the gulf...25" snapper on the Stella!










VS250S Killing them!










MAYHEM!!!!!!


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

So kick ass. I really want to tag along for a bottom trip. I lack electronics.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Good post Texas....(good job on Rock's pic too)

Just in case you guys didn't notice...that's a five man limit of snappers out of kayaks!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Now thats what im talking about brotha!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done and nice group pic! :clap


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

About time we actually caught something when I went. Too bad there wasn't anymore bait.... People spent thousands of dollars over the weekend to go catch 10 snappers, it's pretty cool you can just paddle out and knock out a five man limit in an hour and be back at the house.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn, you got Rock to go out.....Sweet!!!! Have you convinced him to buy a yak yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *www.fishing (6/7/2009)*any of those numbers i gave you help or you go somewhere different


Somewhere different...thanks for your help though.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

grat job tex !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Capt. John Rivers (6/7/2009)*[email protected]
> 
> Great report and pics. Looks like you guys had a great trip.If you didn't know, Im awriter for Florida Sport Fishing Magazine.If you wouldn't mind, send me a few of your pictures in a fewe-mails. Please don't send all the pics inone E-mail. Give me the names of the guys and what you were using (like baits, what kind of Yaks you're using etc), andI'll forward it to my editor and seeifhe can use the pictures in any upcoming articles.
> If would like to write up a 2 paragraph story about your trip today, and e-mail it to me, I'll forward it to the editor. It might make the fans page which is located near the beginning of the mag.
> ...


Sounds cool...Ill email you some of the better ones from the last two weeks. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Tex - you guys are tearing them up over there. Great report and pics.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking forward to getting something Yak-able off Navarre - Tex -> Great Job! Got a 42" Redfish last Sat I think that is the biggest on the Yak Wars so far (haven't posted it yet - way behind all kinds of stuff) 



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Great post. How far off the beach were you and what kind of structure did you catch the snapper on ?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

So wait. You guys are rowing off the beach and snapper fishing? How far offshore are you getting? How long does it take to get there?


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn in a Yak! Great job guys.:bowdown


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *welldoya (6/7/2009)*Great post. How far off the beach were you and what kind of structure did you catch the snapper on ?


We fish anywhere from .5 to 4 or 5 miles out anywhere from Navarre to Sandestin. We fish all the nearshore stuff so tugs pyramids rocks tanks is the type of structure.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Post!!!! Thanks for sharing! :bowdown :clap

I NEED to get the yak dusted off... and get out there!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome catch Tex, way better than what I did.I'll post my rather dull report from this morning and yesterday afternoon here shortly. I don't have any pics but I did meet up with razzorduck who took a picture of a 28lb jack i caught so maybe he'll post that later.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Wee-Hoo (Jun 8, 2009)

that's awesome guys, I have never heard of anyone fishing like that :bowdown


----------



## draper11 (May 8, 2009)

Tremendous catches! 

I have been following west coast yakkin' for a few years and those guys aren't scared to go out double digit miles when they can get away with it. They are also on the forefront with electronics, storage, etc. I'd say you have learned a lot from those guys and are definitely more advanced than most in the SE. 

I love your reports, but at what point do you stop reporting due to putting too much competition out there- by either boats that can easily hit all inshore stuff or other yakkers? You are walking a fine line!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow a five man limit on snapper out of the yaks i tip my hat to you fella's thats awesome and not to mention kings & sharks congrates :bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *draper11 (6/8/2009)*Tremendous catches!
> 
> I have been following west coast yakkin' for a few years and those guys aren't scared to go out double digit miles when they can get away with it. They are also on the forefront with electronics, storage, etc. I'd say you have learned a lot from those guys and are definitely more advanced than most in the SE.
> 
> I love your reports, but at what point do you stop reporting due to putting too much competition out there- by either boats that can easily hit all inshore stuff or other yakkers? You are walking a fine line!


I learned from reading reports online and reading everything I could on the internet...and from the pier. If others didnt post things I would have had to have learned it all from experience...I put up the reports so others can know its possible and go for it!!!...as for competion you must have missed the part where Team Mayhem is in 1st in kayak wars...which is nation wide and I am in first in overall individual standings...not to mention the king tournament...My closest competition is the guys I fish with! I would love for some competition! I wish there was another team in the area that was as hardcore as we are...it would make us that much better...I dont see the need for the boats to hit the nearshore stuff when there are 30 pound snappers 20 miles out. The boats are also at a disadvantage...you should see us fish these spots...the fish dont even know we are there...they sometimes come right up to the kayak!


----------



## draper11 (May 8, 2009)

I wish I could fish like you. I live 175 miles inland and only get down there occasionally (plus have two baby girls to play with now). I hope to relocate down that way one day...

I've had the same experience fishing inshore on flats. Guys in boats fishing the bent rod pattern cannot catch fish as effectively and eventually get frustrated and leave anyway...

You are a class act and deserve to win the championship! I'm definitely pulling for you guys.


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome trip guys,

I grew up fishing inshore around perdido/pensacola area. I've since moved to central Alabama, and have been missing the saltwater fishing. Bought a Malibu XL two person kayak for me and my wife to fish the Cahaba River on and some other lakes. I've used it at my Aunt's house on Blackwater bay and caught a lot of specks, reds, flounder, and went for a ride with a big jack,but never in the surf. Spending a week in Perdido last week of upcomingJune. Usually fish the surf from daylight under 9:00AM when kids get to the beach. 

Want to try my kayak instead of walking the sand. Need some info on maybe fishing from breakers to 1/2 mile out. Can I catch some pomps, spanish, maybe a king, or anything else that will pull very hard?

Any info much appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *northportcjm (6/9/2009)*Awesome trip guys,
> 
> I grew up fishing inshore around perdido/pensacola area. I've since moved to central Alabama, and have been missing the saltwater fishing. Bought a Malibu XL two person kayak for me and my wife to fish the Cahaba River on and some other lakes. I've used it at my Aunt's house on Blackwater bay and caught a lot of specks, reds, flounder, and went for a ride with a big jack,but never in the surf. Spending a week in Perdido last week of upcomingJune. Usually fish the surf from daylight under 9:00AM when kids get to the beach.
> 
> ...


You can catch kings spanish pomps jacks and sharks within a half mile of the beach...the tarpon will be here within a week or two...get a dead LY and throw it out on a mono leader. 



As for all the pms on people wanting to go yak fishing I am flattered that everyone wants to go but it is not possible for me to bring everyone. I mostly fish down towards Destin. It is really easy...get some public numbers near the beach and go drop baits on them...Its looking good for this weekend...calm until about 2pm both days...Catch em up!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, they're here. There was a school of them rolling down the beach off navarre piertoday, wouldn't eat though. I wasn't prepared anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *true-king (6/9/2009)*Oh, they're here. There was a school of them rolling down the beach off navarre piertoday, wouldn't eat though. I wasn't prepared anyway.


Yea they have jumped a few off the pier...They really start eating when the LYs start to die...I plan on going down current of the piers and hanging out in all the dead LYs floating down the beach...right at dark they eat like crazy...same thing on calm mornings.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm really pumped up to get one on my yak.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go teammates!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

That was one kick azz trip, and thank you for posting your success, congrats to all of you!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## fishging (Jun 13, 2009)

> *[email protected] (6/9/2009)*[h
> 
> 
> 
> ...get a dead LY and throw it out on a mono leader.




I have been stalking the forums for awhile, but had to ask a question. what is "dead LY'? 



I'm in TX but will be in Destin for a week the end of this month. I can hardly wait...If I can get a king, smack, mahi, and even tarpon from my yak!?!? I can die a happy man!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

It is an alewive...most people call them Lys...they look like a cross between a menhaden and a threadfin herring...they die when the dog days of summer come...oxygen is too low...the tarpon come and eat them all up!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (6/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (6/9/2009)*Oh, they're here. There was a school of them rolling down the beach off navarre piertoday, wouldn't eat though. I wasn't prepared anyway.
> ...


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The Navarre Pier has some rubble on the bottom out past the end , maybe that's why there's more Bait there ... I'm going there in the morning , and I'll start a thread with pics and a report :letsparty


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Linda&Ernie (6/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] (6/9/2009)*
> ...


----------

